# Uniworld Travel (River Cruises) Report



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

As you know I recently took a European river cruise with Uniworld (for the first time).

My wife and I have done ocean cruises with Chrystal, Oceana and river cruises with Grand Circle Travel and Viking.

You don't need to read all my review since the gest of it is - *NEVER GO ANYWHERE WITH UNIWORLD!*

*Details:
*


They are incredibly unorganized and could not give me a detailed itinerary like everyone else in the travel business provides before the trip.
I called their "customer service" to try to get more details since I was trying to arrange some business meetings. The "customer service rep" said that's all we can give you, we've been doing this for over 30 years and then HUNG UP!
They make the airline reservations for the passengers! Our flight arrived one hour before the ship left Amsterdam. And, of course, we had no details that it was even leaving the same day as passengers arrived. One couple missed the ship. Every ship waits until the next day or stays in the original port for a couple of days to take tours.
The stateroom was the smallest room I've ever been in, including every hotel, guest room and ship in my experience. My wife and I (and really we're not big people) had to create a "dance" routine to get from one side of the bed to the bathroom, door, etc.
The food was awful. Every third day we had the same appetizers!
But the service was worse than the food! No organization among the waiters, obviously no training, no game plan as to who had what tables.
One night we were never served the main course, but as bad as the fool was that might have been the one good thing about the trip!
There was no epidemic of illness, but everyone on board left with a cough! ?? I think it was the ventiation system!
The ONLY single redeeming social value of the company is that the bar was open for free drinks (yes free) all afternoon and evening. Free drinks were also served at lunch and dinner. Of course the cost of the cruse reflected the "free" drinks so if you didn't drink you pay way, way more than any other cruise.
They had surveys on board periodically, but you know if you write anything bad on them, they're just tossed in the trash. There was an online survey you could take, but when I got back it didn't work. ???


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

*Rady for another Grand Circle?*

I'm putting together a group for the Christmas Markets on the Danube for December '17. Interested? Plenty of gluwein involved . . .  And you know what their food is like!


----------



## cclayton79 (Nov 30, 2016)

Thats really interesting to read... I was looking at them the other day wondering what they were like. We always use Royal Caribbean or NCL which we have always really enjoyed and got on well with. The food is also one of the key reasons for cruising I find, so if thats disappointing then thats a large part of the trip!

Sorry to read this.


----------

